# what do you think?



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

She's pretty.
Good for you for rescuing a horse!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

im4dressage said:


> Here are more pics of my other new horse. we are treating her for rain rot and getting her to gain weight (thanks for every-one's advice about the rain rot and weight gain posted in the health forum) She is very laid back and sweet (only won $7,760 on the track) she is Oldenburg approved and about 17hh we plan on starting dressage with her next year when her health is better.


She may only be laid back because she doesn't have enough energy. Don't underestimate her on her way back to health. How many times a day are you giving her feed other than hay?


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

she is now getting 2lbs of Purina strategy 2 times per day, along with 3lbs of beet pulp once per day. and 3-5 flakes 2x per day, I would feed more hay, but she is out on good grass 5-8hrs per day (not in her stall long enough) and yes, we have good grass! we were lucky that no one lived on the property we moved to for the past few years, they bush- hogged the pastures in the fall, and we had a few weeks of good weather (warm, before the last snow)...after all that, we have great looking grass


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Just wait until the really nice weather hits -- with that pretty face and all that care she'll be a doll! She looks straight and 'way better than the skinny thing I rescued in the fall of 2006 and my ugly thing turned out pretty after all. It may take more than then a year to get her back though so be patient.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is sure gonna be something else she is healthy!

Kudos to you for rescuing her! Can't wait to see pictures of her all shedded out in the summer!


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

She is going to be really cute when she gains more weight and she sheds some hair! The only thing that I see that might be a problem is a flat back (which i'm sure will look better when she has a better developed topline) and the slope between her hock and butt..the line is a little too straight to get that really nice collection for upper level dressage, but that might be just the angle of the picture. She is going to be really pretty!

P.S- Beet pulp is really good for weight gain, maybe try feeding the beet pulp 2 times a day, because it helps gain weight really fast when fed in proportions.

Good Luck with her!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i think she is going to be gorgeous with some weight  she seems well put together and has a goooorgeous face 

good luck with her

p.s. rice bran is greeeeat for weight gain


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Such nice horse and such horrible looking. When I see horses in such conditions it completely drives me nuts.  

I'm sure she'll be great looking horse after you put on weight on her.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks, I will try the beet pulp 2x per day. I am only looking to do maybe first level dressage with her, no higher because she will be just starting her dressage career at 13yrs.old and it will take a few years to get at first level (will take it slow)

Just to make it clear to everyone, I did not get her as a "rescue" horse, I simply took her in sight unseen as a pasture mate for my mare, the lady could not use her in her breeding program any more because she went to breeding a pony stallion and they did live pasture breeding. (he could not reach her) she said that she was a "Little" thin. I just got lucky with a really sweet mare that has so much potential...she hasn't been ridden since her days on the track, she is sound and sane and hasn't had any stress on her joints so I am very Happy :!: :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

She is filling out nicely  Good for you she looks sweet


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I have never tried rice bran before, I also forgot to say that she is on Grand Coat and a weight supplement (not sure of the name, the bucket is in the barn, I think it is something like Omegatin?? by Kent) 

well it almost made it to 70 degrees today, so I gave her a small half bath since I wasn't sure how she would act with a hose/water...she was great! she didn't like the face being done, but was good about it, nothing stupid, she just raised her head kind of high. I will try to get some more photos. I love before and after shots, to me , she didn't look like she was gaining any weight, but when you judge her pics, I can see a differences. PLUS when she was all wet, you couldn't see her ribs much Yeah :!: :!: :!:


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey! Great job on saving her! She'll be beautiful when she's gained weight. She has a beautiful face.


I DO NOT want to start a fight with ANYONE, so don't take anything personally, but I don't feed my horse or any of my animals any Purina products because they use animal byproducts... meaning any and all parts of chickens, cows, goats, pigs ect for their food. So your getting bones, heads, feet, ect. Sometimes even in horse grain because they use the same equipment for multiple products. 
Just thought I'd let that out there.

I go Nutrena all the way.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

really? I did not know that


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't believe this is the same horse :shock: look hardly any ribs showing :!: now we have to work on her hips. hopefully the arena fence will get fixed this week so I can slowly start to lunge her. I really can't ride her till we get footing put in, just grass right now.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Maybe my older mare can give some of her belly to Hannah


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Still Purina helps put weight on and they have come out with many good grains, no matter how they got there. Looks splay footed in the first picture.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It may be just because she's underweight but he neck is really scrawny and skinny and long. Her back seems really flat, and so does her butt.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

well, I can't fix her back, but I am hoping that whenever I start riding her, she will get a nice top-line (to help her neck out) and muscles. to get a larger more round butt.


----------



## WadiDraa410 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah I am sure once you start working her and getting her round and working from her hind end, her topline will improve tremendously! She is looking great from the previous pictures!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow what a difference! 
She is sweet.
have you heard of Speedi Beat? Its a great feed for weight gain.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

She's such a pretty girl.
She looks very happy and will be beautiful in the summer.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

WadiDraa410 said:


> Yeah I am sure once you start working her and getting her round and working from her hind end, her topline will improve tremendously! She is looking great from the previous pictures!!


Thank you, we only have a rich alfalfa hay right now, we are looking for either a timothy or grass hay so we can keep hay in front of her at all times while in the stall.
I can't wait to start her training, she is very sweet with big strides and not spooky or stupid.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Delregans Way said:


> Wow what a difference!
> She is sweet.
> have you heard of Speedi Beat? Its a great feed for weight gain.


No. What is that? is it like beet pulp?


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Cheval said:


> She's such a pretty girl.
> She looks very happy and will be beautiful in the summer.


Thank you, we can't wait till it's Summer. She is very Happy :!:


----------

